# Cold Fear Video Mode not supported



## rapz (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi i just installed Cold Fear and when i go run the game the screen goes blank and a message on my monitor saying *Video Mode not Supported* but there is sound. So i assumed that something wasnt compatible with the game i did meet the minimum requirements for it. I got the latest drivers for the video card and my samsung lcd. It did nothing
someone plz help
Thx

AMD +2500
1 gb ram
36 gb rapter
120 gb maxtor
msi geforce 5900fx
soundblaster audigy 2
Samsung 192n


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I remember a similar problem in here just a while back. I think the problem is that the game tries to run in a certain mode that your monitor doesnt support - especially the refresh rate.
Usually you can "force" certain settings for a game - so make sure that the game doesnt try to run (for example) 85hz refresh rate as your LCD wont support this - then shuts off and displays this message.

It might be diffrent for you depending on what drivers you are using - but the nvidia control panel lets you override refresh rate for applications. So if you cant set it for the game you might have success using these override settings. (so its not application controlled)


----------



## rapz (Apr 3, 2005)

yea I believe that the problem is my lcd monitor the max refresh rate is 72 htz. There is an option in the nvidia settings where you can bring refresh rate to 85 htz however when its put in that setting the monitor brings up the same msg video mode not supported. I dont even know if you can even change the refresh rate in game ...


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Try the override - just override for all resolutions (cause you might not know in which one it wants to start) to lets say 60hz. That should take care of it. 
In my Nvidia Controles there is:

Screen adjustment
Display mode timing
.
etc.
Nvrotate
Refresh rate override
screen res and refresh

Go to refresh rate override and set them all to 60.


----------



## rapz (Apr 3, 2005)

well... i didnt see that override menu
but when i downloaded coolbits i set the refresh rate to 60htz now it works perfectly thanks


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Maybe we are using diffrent versions. Either way i am glad you got it working now.


----------



## i2ply (May 10, 2011)

Well this is a pretty old issue, but one I was actually just having and was able to fix.

Seems the game forces a higher hertz than my tv/monitor was unable to use, and simply setting hz through Win7 control panel wouldn't change what the game ran at.


The sollution was an easy one though.

-Opened Nvidia Control Panel.
-Created a custom Resolution (under Display/Change Resolution/Customize).
-Made a new one and set it to 60hz.
-Save.

This forced the game to run in 60hz and I was able to play the game perfectly fine.


Hope this helps anyone who might still come acrossed this problem (like I did).


----------

